# Problema con Power Supply S-120-12



## latino18hvm (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro,

Hace rato que no pasaba por acá, por cuestiones de trabajo, pero hoy vengo a pedir asesoría.

Tengo una fuente de poder s-120-12 que alimenta una impresora 3D y pasa que ayer estaba en esas de imprimir una carcasa cuando uno de los condensadores de 220uf-220v estallo y empezó a echar humo.
Le compre otro y lo instale para ver que habia sucedido y volvió a estallar.
Revisando un poco este tiene dos Transistores MJE13009 que normalmente deben estar sujetos al disipador, pero es el caso que cuando los suelto el circuito empieza a funcionar, pero vuelvo y los conecto al disipador, echa un poco de chispa y deja de funcionar.

A la salida de estos dos transistores vienen los dos condensadores, del cual uno estalla y se sobrecalienta. 

Agradezco su ayuda y buen día. ...


----------



## angel36 (Ene 29, 2016)

reemplaza los MJE  ( LOS DOS ) 

revisar los componentes asociados a los mismos (diodos y resistencias) 

probar con una lampara en serie ayuda a que no "salga humo" ja

seguramente por ahí andará el problema

fotos ayudarían y si tenes el esquema mejor todavía 

Saludos


----------



## yorsk2004 (Ene 30, 2016)

Generalmente los MJE13009 viene aislados del disipador por medio de un pedazo de mica o caucho y los tornillos también vienen con un buje o arandela de plástico revisa que estén bien aislados. Revisa el puente de diodos.


----------



## latino18hvm (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracias Amigos al final los transformadores se quemaron, y me salio mas económico comprar uno nuevo, gracias


----------

